# Ophir Canyon



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Over the years I have been to Ophir several times and have always been intrigued by the canyon for some reason. Maybe just because it is so randomly located or because it gets me out of the desert heat, what ever the reason is, I like the place. 

Over the years I have wondered about the ATV trails up there but never took the time to ride up there. So I took Friday off of work and headed up to see what I could find. 

Some of the trails were too rough for me to ride alone so I can't say what is on top of the mountain NW of town, but I did end up riding a 7 mile loop to a couple nice overlooks and even strung up the hammock for a power nap. 

The trail up was pretty smooth but coming back down the West facing slope suuuucked on a dirt bike. It was very rocky and slow moving but I finally got out and made it back to my truck. 

Overall it was a pretty ride up high above Ophir and I'd definitely recommend it to anyone that is looking for something different. But riding alone (like me) probably isn't recommended.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful overlooked canyon for sure. I have been on some nasty trails there as well, fun but scary at the same time. Did you drop a fishing line while you were there?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No fishing. Honestly never saw enough water to fish?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've rode horses up there quite a bit, I would think a dirt bike would be a lot of work. It is a lot bigger and prettier up there than you would think.


----------

